
The 50 Best Ambient Albums of All Time - severine
http://pitchfork.com/features/lists-and-guides/9948-the-50-best-ambient-albums-of-all-time/
======
vintermann
Ambient, that's what music critics call new age that they like. Or perhaps the
other way around: new age is something they attach to ambient that's not
perceived as being serious or authentic enough. Either doesn't imply much more
than "instrumental" as far as I can see.

An old Billboard magazine claimed new age music was characterised by people
getting lyrical about its spirituality and healing properties. I haven't seen
much of that, but I do observe that for instance this article gets lyrical
about its supposed effect on their neurochemistry, which is even more
ridiculous.

------
coldshower
Piotr Janeczek (aka Ashaneen) should be on that list somewhere. I suggest his
album aptly entitled Ambient Music. Check out "Return to Home" for a sampling.

------
MWil
I really love Telomere but he seems to be a relative unknown despite being
around for several decades

------
Guesstimator
Future Sound of London - Lifeforms

------
symlinkk
why is this on hacker news

~~~
unvs
Because many people enjoy coding/working while listening to ambient music

